
Understanding LSTM and its diagrams - adamnemecek
https://medium.com/mlreview/understanding-lstm-and-its-diagrams-37e2f46f1714
======
PaulHoule
Pro Tip: The GRU is a much simpler unit (easier to explain) and usually works
better than the LSTM.

~~~
reachtarunhere
Interesting paper that compares performance of GRU vs LSTM.
[http://proceedings.mlr.press/v37/jozefowicz15.pdf](http://proceedings.mlr.press/v37/jozefowicz15.pdf)

TL;DR - For most tasks other than Language modeling GRU is better.

~~~
cdancette
why is LSTM better for language modeling?

~~~
reachtarunhere
The paper doesn't speak much. Empirical results.

------
nafizh
[dupe]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13612938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13612938)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12960989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12960989)

~~~
sctb
> _Are reposts ok?

> If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

